# Non-Slip Material



## fhivinylwindows (Jun 11, 2006)

Look in any flooring store for the mats that go under carpet runners. The same product is also sold for tool boxes so your tools do not slide around. One version has big bumps and the other is more like a beige table cloth.

If those do not work look at some of the google ads that are showing while you are viewing this post.

Good luck


----------

